# Updated Pictures of my Buck Red Lotus CH Sir Jake



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Jake is about 10 months of age now. I'm super pleased with how he is turning out under all that hair :leap: And his first kids are due in about 3 weeks! His topline looks a little "off" because I trimmed it to better show off his rump.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

He's very handsome! Loving the colors. Can't wait to see what he throws!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

DavyHollow said:


> He's very handsome! Loving the colors. Can't wait to see what he throws!


Thank you! Me too!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

wow, what a beautiful calico! What an interesting dividing line between his front half and back half coloration!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Handsome boy! Lucky you! Cant wait to see his kids on the ground -- you must be SO excited!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He is a beautiful buck! :shocked: Bet you'll get some great kids out of him!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I used to not like buckskins very much, but I do now lol. I'm hoping his kids will be as stunning as he is


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think he is a beautiful fellow. Happy kidding and I hope you get lots of colorful kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Love the coloring! Hope all deliveries are smooth and easy and you have beautiful babies


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice looking guy! You should get him shaved down and get some pics when we get back into warmer weather. :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Im planing on shaving him in March; he is super fluffy right now


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mini Goat Lover said:


> Thank you everyone! I used to not like buckskins very much, but I do now lol. I'm hoping his kids will be as stunning as he is


I would love nothing more than all of my kids to be buckskin :laugh: That's my favorite color EVER!    Jake is very handsome


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

cute boy! cant wait o see him shaved in spring.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> [quote="Mini Goat Lover":1mftq7c8]Thank you everyone! I used to not like buckskins very much, but I do now lol. I'm hoping his kids will be as stunning as he is


I would love nothing more than all of my kids to be buckskin :laugh: That's my favorite color EVER!    Jake is very handsome [/quote:1mftq7c8]

Thank you! And it's so neat that buckskin comes in so many different shades.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's some more from this afternoon. He absolutely hates being set up for pictures :roll:


----------

